# Compiz size rules

## wuesti

Moin,

im Compiz-manager gibt es das Feature "Regeln für Fenster" mit dem Unterpunkt "Size rules". Hier kann ich die Fenstergröße festlegen, was eine feine Sache ist, wenn es vernünftig funktionieren würde.

Mein Problem:

1) Ich starte Firefox, der in der festgelegten Fenstergröße erscheint (800*600)

2) Ich ändere die Größe, passend zur Seite (z.B.: Maximieren)

3) Klicke ich einen Link an, der den Seitentitel beibehält, bleibt das Fenster maximiert. Wird der Titel aber geändert, springt das Fenster auf 800*600 zurück.

4) Der nächste Klick in das Fenster maximiert es wieder, erst dann kann ich den nächsten Link anklicken.

Dieses Verhalten ist bei jeder Fensteridentifikation (title=, class=, role=) gleich.

Weiß jemamd, wie man die Fenstergröße nur beim Start festlegen kann?

Vielen Dank

Wüsti

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei kwin gibt es ein "apply initially".

Evtl gibt es das auch bei ccsm, oder wie der Einstellungsdialog bei dem Compiz-Manager heißt.

----------

## wuesti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Bei kwin gibt es ein "apply initially".
> 
> Evtl gibt es das auch bei ccsm, oder wie der Einstellungsdialog bei dem Compiz-Manager heißt.

 

Ich surfe gerade auf freedesktop.org. Da stellt sich die Frage, ob ich die Fenstergröße nicht in der Kommandozeile übergeben werden kann?

Wüsti

----------

